# Accident in NY



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.timesunion.com/AspStories/story.asp?storyID=875725


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

To bad. looks like the town will be sued by RR . That truck was in a "no zone"


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

not bad enough they killed someone.. now they have to sue?


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

It happened about 40 mins ne of me they had the wing up to cross the tracks . there are no arms or warning devices. it is a town road and the wind and storm had picked up it was near white out for about an hour. he was the wing man


----------

